# Depression, nutrition, and environment



## jeff chiacchieri (Apr 5, 2005)

HOW I REMAIN HAPPY & HEALTHY IN OUR TOXIC ENVIRONMENT   

Whole food vitamins, synthetic vitamins, nutritionally void foods, and  toxic  environmental exposures I control to maintain long term health


_*Edited by Admin*
Please don't post articles of this length in their entirety. Judging by the formatting, I would guess this has been published elsewhere on the net -- post a link to the original site instead. If it is not available elsewhere on the net, please summarize the point(s) in a couple of hundred words maximum. Perhaps interested members could be offered the complete essay via email_


----------



## HA (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome Jeff!

Wow, that sounds like a lot of work you have done with reading and so forth. Did you write that all off the top of your head? How are your symptoms of severe depression since you have been using these methods?


----------



## jeff chiacchieri (Apr 5, 2005)

Actually I wrote most of it last March 2004 when I was laid off for a week. I am laid off again for a week and have spent the last couple of days updating it. As far as depression, fatigue and intellectual ability everything I wrote about completely changed my life and I hope my essay can help others

Jeff


----------



## jeff chiacchieri (Apr 5, 2005)

*depression controlled through nutrition & env. continued*

For a copy of this essay, go to http://curezone.com/forums/m.asp?f=67&i=369.


----------

